# Thoughts / Recommendations on Dog Food



## homemadehitshow (Jul 8, 2015)

6 month old standard puppy but we have 3 other older smaller poodles.

We're looking for a food change. 2 older dogs are fine, one has had some late life allergies, puppy is having trouble finding a food that doesn't cause diarrhea.

We're looking for something that has a wet and dry version.

People's thoughts? I know there are a million options.

Currently puppy is eating prescription I/D. He likes it but he still has diarrhea and research suggests it's not really a good food.

DogFoodAdvisor has so many recommendations and many are tough to track down. Not sure how to go about deciding.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

has he been tested for any allergies?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

patk I think they did consult their vet who recommended the I/D but I am not sure there was allergy testing. That is probably a good idea.

homemadehitshow, we feed everybody Blue Buffalo Large Breed Chicken and Rice dry with great success. The puppy is still getting the puppy version but eats some of the adult food and the big dogs love to try to steal the puppy's meals. We've had Lily and Peeves on BB for over 5 1/2 years. Their weights have always been stable. Their vet checks have always been great. Peeves has good stools (and GSD have notoriously delicate digestive systems). I don't feed canned but they do make it. Also I like that I can easily find it everywhere. When Javelin came home he was on Fromm Puppy Gold, but I had to order it online since none of my nearby places carries it. Before I picked him up I talked with his breeder about diet and she said she like BB, but uses Fromm now because they are a bit more generous with supporting breeders with puppy kits, etc.


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

Cooper has had diarrhea on and off for all of his life...until we switched to Acana Pacifica. We tried many other types of food over the last two years and this is the only one that works for him. So my two standards get the acana pacifica and my toy gets acana adult small breed.


----------



## homemadehitshow (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks, I've asked here and on Facebook where there is a group for the breeder and I've yet to have two people recommend the same food 

Not tested for allergies, I'd like to play with the food a little first.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I would consult a nutritionist. I think a limited ingredient food, with a single protein, no poultry of any kind, including chicken fat. I would look for lower protein, no grains, and lower fat. But you will want a consultation since it is a puppy and you want to make sure you are meeting his nutritional needs. 

Were it me I would also add in a probiotic made for dogs, not one for humans. I like Prostora. Seems to really help Misha with her digestion.


----------



## homemadehitshow (Jul 8, 2015)

We currently are using a dog probiotic, hasn't made any difference.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi homemadehitshow, I hear you on trying different things before going on to look for allergies and such. I am inclined to take that approach, too - although any severe reactions mean an immediate trip to the vet, obviously! Because Dulcie had occasional issues with runny stools in her earliest months, I opted for grain free from a pretty early point and switched her to all life stages types of food at about 20 weeks.

Like lily cd re, I used Blue Buffalo grain free mainly during Dulcie's first several months, with good results.. 

As time went on, I wanted to have more options for her (because when we travel, I discovered that the selection of BB was not always as good as it is here) - and I gradually introduced her to Wellness Core (usually ocean formula), Nature's Variety Instinct (we use all their formulas except the poultry based ones - she eats raw chicken, but doesn't seem to care for the chicken or turkey kibbles or even frozen raw. Her favorites are the venison, rabbit and salmon (and she still loves them)). She eats kibble for her evening feedings.

We also alternate fresh raw (chicken backs or thighs plus organ meats) with Nature's Variety frozen raw (usually lamb or duck) for morning feedings. 

The latest addition to her dietary rotation has been Canidae Pure formulas (pure sky, pure sea, etc) which she really likes, too.

For a probiotic (Canidae has a probiotic coating on their kibble formulas), I usually add a tablespoon or two of plain greek yogurt (our favorite is FAGE, but any will do in a pinch).

I rarely use wet food because Dulcie is doing well on the raw in morning and kibble at night. I also rarely use any toppers except yogurt.

We have also used Merricks grain free a few times, with good results, except it didn't seem to be quite as enthusiastically received as the others. She is also less excited about Wellness Core now than she used to be -- but she will eat any of these foods for her evening meal as long as she has worked up an appetite that day. 

All of these foods have dry and wet varieties and most of them have a really nice wide variety of protein sources. I really like that. Not only that, most of them also offer many different types of training treats and biscuits, using the same wholesome ingredients and also available in grain free. Finally, they are all north American sourced and manufactured, which I really like too.

Good luck in your search for a great food for your canine companions!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I second trying the Prostora - it is the only one that I have seen be effective!
And when your waiting period for the condition being pre-existing has expired, if your Vet recommends it, Petplan will pay for it!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach. Not a highly rated food, but excellent for dogs with a sensitive stomach! Comes in wet and dry, but I only feed the dry. Maizie's doing great on it and loves it.


----------



## homemadehitshow (Jul 8, 2015)

N2Mischief, just wondering what makes you suggest no poultry ?


----------



## homemadehitshow (Jul 8, 2015)

It seems most people are OK feeding a standard puppy (6 months, 45lbs) adult food. Is that correct ?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

From my own experience and many comments I've seen on this forum, it seems to be something that many dogs don't seem to tolerate. The problem is, even if a label says for example "Salmon and Potato", when you actually look at the ingredients there is often some kind of chicken in there. Many times they add chicken fat.

I found with Misha, chicken seems to upset her stomach. 

Funny because so many people recommend boiled chicken when their stomachs are upset..for Misha this is the opposite of what she needs. 

So anyway, nothing scientific, just my observations.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

homemadehitshow said:


> It seems most people are OK feeding a standard puppy (6 months, 45lbs) adult food. Is that correct ?


Not just any adult formula. Look for an ALL LIFE STAGES formula for a puppy still under a year. That is what I have seen recommended here on PF and it makes sense.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

My breeder said adult food is okay for a Spoo and my vet agreed.


----------



## homemadehitshow (Jul 8, 2015)

Man it's a challenge  I would like to find grain free and chicken free (just to try it) but finding a good PetFoodAdvisor score on something with those criteria is tough


----------



## homemadehitshow (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm also wondering if over feeding could be related. What's the best way to calculate the calorie needs ?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I would take Dog Food Advisor with a grain of salt. A few years ago when I discovered it, Orijen was one of the most highly rated foods. Well, it made my dog fat and gave her loose stools. It was too high in protein for her. Now I go with what my breeder and vet suggest and my dogs are a lot healthier. Nice skin/coats, good poops, lots of energy, happy


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

homemadehitshow said:


> It seems most people are OK feeding a standard puppy (6 months, 45lbs) adult food. Is that correct ?


Regardless of whether a food is named "Adult" food or "Puppy" food by the company, you need to feed a food that is AAFCO Approved for Growth. This could potentially be an Adult food, a Puppy food, or an All Life Stages food. You can find out what life stage your food is approved for by checking the back of the back or by visiting the website of the food. You want to look at the specific formula and see whether it says "this food is approved for maintenance" or "this food is approved for growth and maintenance"...etc. 

Once you are sure your food is approved for Growth, you want to be sure there is not excessive calcium in the food as this can lead to rapid growth which is problematic in medium to large breed dogs such as Standard Poodles. Personally, I usually look for a food with 1.5% (usually in the 1.2 to 1% range is what I feed my puppies) calcium or less, and a calcium: phosphorus ratio as close to 1:1 as possible.


----------



## homemadehitshow (Jul 8, 2015)

Problem is that out vet, while otherwise a good vet, is a distributor for Science Diet and magically always recommends that.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

homemadehitshow said:


> I'm also wondering if over feeding could be related. What's the best way to calculate the calorie needs ?


Honestly, I determine what amount to feed based on stool quality and body condition. I use the guideline on the bag as a place to start, and adjust as needed to get good stools and good body weight. If stools get a little soft and the puppy has plenty of body, I will drop the amount a bit and see what happens. If I am feeding on the low end for a puppy and the stools are still problematic, I will explore other options (deworm, probiotics, pumpkin, rice, food change.)


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

zooeysmom said:


> My breeder said adult food is okay for a Spoo and my vet agreed.


An adult food is only okay for a growing standard poodle IF the food is AAFCO approved for Growth. If it is only approved for maintenance, you do run the risk of nutritional deficiencies, which one of us would want!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

homemadehitshow said:


> Man it's a challenge  I would like to find grain free and chicken free (just to try it) but finding a good PetFoodAdvisor score on something with those criteria is tough


You might want to try Farmina. Farmina Pet Foods - Dog food - Cat food They make some nice grain free and grain inclusive foods and have some chicken free formulas. I really like that their grain free formulas are pea free, something that is hard to find these days!


----------



## homemadehitshow (Jul 8, 2015)

So I went to the vet today (follow up for ear infection), my wife usually goes but was ill. I asked a lot of questions.

The vet said, due to stomach issues, we should avoid Grain Free as they are more rich and more likely to cause issues. Thoughts on this ?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

homemadehitshow said:


> So I went to the vet today (follow up for ear infection), my wife usually goes but was ill. I asked a lot of questions.
> 
> The vet said, due to stomach issues, we should avoid Grain Free as they are more rich and more likely to cause issues. Thoughts on this ?


Depends on the dog, depends on the food.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Grain free is usually more rich, but what if whatever he is reacting to happens to be grains? There are grain free foods that aren't as rich. California Natural Kangaroo and red lentil is one and so are the Natural Balance LID line among others. 

That said, I don't buy it that grains are all bad for dogs. I think certain grains should be avoided and I believe some dogs are allergic to specific grains. But over all I don't think they are the evil that they are sometimes made out to be.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

N2Mischief said:


> Grain free is usually more rich, but what if whatever he is reacting to happens to be grains? There are grain free foods that aren't as rich. California Natural Kangaroo and red lentil is one and so are the Natural Balance LID line among others.
> 
> That said, I don't buy it that grains are all bad for dogs. I think certain grains should be avoided and I believe some dogs are allergic to specific grains. But over all I don't think they are the evil that they are sometimes made out to be.



This. I would take a food with oatmeal over a food with three different pea ingredients along with potatoes and lentils for instance. 
I personally have had the best luck going with moderate protein, high density foods with the sensitive tummy dogs. Foods like Firstmate and canine caviar work wonders for most of my customers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## homemadehitshow (Jul 8, 2015)

Food experiments are being done but diarrhea seems to have gone. Hard to believe it's a coincidence but I think it might be, we basically hard switched foods and he was fine within a day or so.

We tried a few different things based on what others from his litter are eating and a lot of research. First choice was Blue Buffalo, which he would not eat (we feed a small amount of canned food with the dry btw). Then we went with Whole Earth grain free salmon and whitefish. At first he really seemed to like it. Meanwhile we went to buy some Costco Kirkland Premium Puppy (based on the combo of value and quality from reviews) but they did not have it. We bough the adult version for our other dogs (new for them).

So then Teddy loved that food and was much less happy to eat his Whole Earth. 

Meanwhile we also bought some Evangers canned puppy and adult chicken/rice. Also some Whole Earth canned.

So basically right now he is good and we are feeding him a combination of Evangers Canned Puppy, Kirkland Adult and Whole Earth dry. We also let him finish up leftovers from the others if there are any.

I would like to track down the Kirkland puppy but don't want to commit to something that is harder for us to find.

So right now prices are low, all dogs can share (to an extent) and diarrhea gone. He also likes the Whole Earth as a treat replacement.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Just make sure that the Kirkland is adequate nutrition to support growth for a large breed puppy.


----------



## homemadehitshow (Jul 8, 2015)

Basically it isn't but he's eating can puppy food and the other dried food is in all stages food. We are also trying to find the Kirkland puppy food.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

We just recently added the Whole Earth Farms beef and lamb to Molly's rotation and she really likes it too! Molly has a tummy of iron so we try new brands all the time with no problem.....it sure makes it easier to pick up the sales when your dog can switch foods instantly!!! Right now she gets Health Extensions Holistic Allergix formula and the Whole Earth Farms plus her assorted 'raw' foods! I am mindful of her food ingredients because she has environmental allergies and I don't want to have to fight food allergies too!
It sounds like you have found foods that are working for you, so that is really good!


----------



## kenzie14 (Feb 18, 2015)

I would recommend getting an allergy test done.

My dog ,George, is allergic to meat. He doesn't get diarrhea but he throws up from meat if you give him more than just a little bit.


----------



## homemadehitshow (Jul 8, 2015)

Not sure why an allergy test would be required at this time?


----------



## DancingBay (Sep 6, 2014)

I feed all my animals FROMM. The dogs get FROMM Prairie Gold Adult (which is grain free) and the cat gets FROMM Gold adult.


----------

